# Goose hunt this weekend



## teamoutlaw

With snow geese starting to push into south Dakota and seeing couple flocks in ND today has got me wanting to get out this weekend after some snows!

I have 1,200 sillosocks and 15dz bigfoots. Ecaller and 4 blinds.

I moved here to Fargo and I don't know a single person that waterfowl hunts yet.

Looking for a few guys to hopefully hunt this weekend if we can find some birds, any takers?


----------



## snowgoosekilla

Where by chance did u see snows in ND? And how many roughly just general


----------



## JKDoutfitters

teamoutlaw said:


> With snow geese starting to push into south Dakota and seeing couple flocks in ND today has got me wanting to get out this weekend after some snows!
> 
> I have 1,200 sillosocks and 15dz bigfoots. Ecaller and 4 blinds.
> 
> I moved here to Fargo and I don't know a single person that waterfowl hunts yet.
> 
> Looking for a few guys to hopefully hunt this weekend if we can find some birds, any takers?


Sent you a pm


----------



## teamoutlaw

Replied to all the pms. Seen some more snows in ND today.

Looks like I got a few guys to shoot some fowl with. Let's hope a plan will come together.

I will go weekends mainly this weekend until there gone so if this weekend doesnt work just keep me in mind.


----------



## teamoutlaw

The weekend was few and far between. Will be back at them again this weekend and hopefully put some birds down.


----------



## teamoutlaw

finally got on some Juvies and Rossies this weekend.


----------



## teamoutlaw




----------



## 9manfan

Nice pic's,looks like a good hunt........................


----------



## teamoutlaw

pretty fun time. Nothing better then hunting with your dad. he drove 12 hours up so glad we got on some birds.


----------



## pappyhat

Nice shoot! Heading for ND tomorrow , looking good!!!!


----------



## SDMAN

Nice! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## teamoutlaw

got a few sunday. Should of had alot more but you know how that goes. winds were ripping for sure.

Be back out this weekend if anyone wants to join or combine spreads


----------



## teamoutlaw

got a few on saturday. Wasn't able to get out on sunday, battling the flu.

Hopefully get back on the juvies this weekend if anyone wants to go.


----------



## nodakgreen

sent you a pm!


----------



## snowthrower

Good to see a random group of guys get together for a successful hunt - way to go teamoutlaw! :beer:


----------



## teamoutlaw

so Far hunted with some locals guys from Fargo college, group of guys from Twin cities, guy from Montana, and friends from WI/KY.

Been a random group but some good times each weekend. Never hurts to make new friends and connections.


----------



## teamoutlaw




----------



## teamoutlaw




----------



## teamoutlaw

Teamed up with another member from Nebraska and had a hell of a time this past weekend. Birds worked great Saturday.

Sunday the winds were so strong it was hard to keep the decoys from doing the death thrash and whipping hard. We were still able to get on some birds and scratch a few but it was nothing like saturday. Each weekend has been great with some different guys from the forums and such. Hopefully once again I will find some birds this weekend and if someone wants to go we can team up.


----------



## teamoutlaw




----------



## teamoutlaw

Another fun weekend. Asked another guy to join us that showed up while I was glassing the field the night before. I also had a guy from fargo and another member off the forums. Once again had a good hunt with a new group of guys. Was a fun hunt for sure.


----------



## teamoutlaw

saturday was a barn burner and we shot 102 by 10am

sunday much different weather, lack of wind, and 3 shooters only got 16 from 3 flocks but still had a good time.



Met another guy off the forums and we teamed up saturday and sunday so once again met another good guy and we put some birds down. Sunday invited a new guy as well and once again had a good shoot. Met some good people along the way so far.

Once again hopefully can find some birds and get on a few.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Nice meeting you was a fun time!


----------

